# petroleum distillates = petroleum = bad?



## Poobslag (Jun 8, 2008)

I was surprised reading the back of "Goo Gone" that it contains petroleum distillates. I remember someone saying that Liquid Wrench was bad because even though it was a silicone spray, it contained petroleum distillates, which messed up rubiks cubes.

Is any of this true? What exactly do petroleum distillates do to a cube? Is Goo Gone bad for cubes in the same way stuff like Liquid Wrench is?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 9, 2008)

its nothing much,they dont come in large amounts that spoil your cube,every silicone spray HAS petroleum distillates. ive used Mr Mckenic which has petroleum distillates and even after so long,not even a sign of plastic being eaten up


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 13, 2008)

The petroleum distillates are in the form of a compressed gas, usually propane... its the propellant. Your cube will be fine. Whatever distillates happen to come out as a liquid will evaporate very quickly.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 13, 2008)

I used Goo Gone and both cubes I used it on are perfectly fine.


----------

